# Amibroker for Forex



## adds (2 January 2010)

Hi All,

I currently use Amibroker (AB) for equities using EOD and now want to get into forex trading. I'm trying to find out if AB is going to be suitable for my needs. I want to use AB to design and test both short term (as short as 1min) to long term (eod) systems (probably more short term systems) and later to be used as an EA to automatically place the trades.

Do many of you use AB for forex design and testing?

and

Can AB be used as an EA?

It seems the majority of forex traders use MT4, so should I just learn how to use this?

Cheers,


----------



## chubacca (2 January 2010)

Hi There,

Amibroker can be used for practically any type of trading its the most versatile package i have seen. I think the question is where you plan to source your forex data from and see if amibroker supports it.


----------



## adds (2 January 2010)

Hi chubacca,

From what I understand AB can import data from just about any source using DDE, but DDE doesnt give you any backfill (no historical data) and I've read it is very important to design and test your system on data from the same vendor you will be trading the system. So it seems that limits me to using IB as a broker and for the forex data?

I would be interested in hearing from forex traders that actually use AB?

I also would like to use AB as an EA to place the trades automatically for me?


----------



## Wysiwyg (4 January 2010)

adds said:


> Hi All,
> Do many of you use AB for forex design and testing?



I'm new on this path. 

I had a go at hooking AB up to an MT4 DDE server and had mixed success. I could get Realtime Quotes and Time/Sales feeding in but the chart would not update. To get a chart I used Amiquote to download historical 1 minute data from Finam (the in built server) but apparently why the chart doesn't update with DDE is because "last" trade price has to be served, not just bid/ask prices.

So I checked the boxes in MT4 that might enable the "last" price to be served but to no avail. Please advise if you have ventured further than this point. Thanks.

Backtesting is already set up on an MT4 platform with MQL indicators, EA's and multiple time frame data so capabilities already configured ready to go. 

Amibroker seems limitless in its capabilities and if patient and dedicated to learn the language then one could program just about anything.


----------



## adds (4 January 2010)

Hi Wysiwyg,

No I haven't progressed any further using AB for forex. I think to set it up for forex it would be alot easier to use IB as there is a builtin plugin for this.

Although I agree AB is very powerful I just dont think it has the user base in the forex market to make it worth the hassle. I think it may be better to learn MT4 as it seems the majority of forex brokers offer this and when seeking help and assistance you will more likely be able to find the answers.

Cheers,


----------



## Gringotts Bank (4 July 2013)

Is anyone using AB for forex?  I don't like MT4 at all.

Thanks.


----------



## CanOz (4 July 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Is anyone using AB for forex?  I don't like MT4 at all.
> 
> Thanks.




I used to use it forex sim trading a long time ago, with esignal data...

CanOz


----------



## Gringotts Bank (4 July 2013)

CanOz said:


> I used to use it forex sim trading a long time ago, with esignal data...
> 
> CanOz




Were you happy with that?  Which broker did you place trades through? Thankls.


----------



## Caveroute (4 July 2013)

You can test any trading concept [well within reason]  you want with AB, providing you have the data.  

I routinely extract ASCII data form ninja, drop it into excel, massage and load it into AB for test purposes.

Now I have some templates set up, I can extract say 8 yrs of 5 min data, load and be ready to rock and roll in AB within  say 30 mins or so. It's that easy. 

btw - 3 days of 5 min data is equal to ~1 yr of eod and if your not careful you can run into some internal AB sizing constraints -  easily fixed btw. 

I personally view AB as a test tool and ninja as a trading platform, that's where their respective strengths lie. 

Now if I want to automate a trading algorithm in Ninja .... then that's another learning curve for me.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (4 July 2013)

Caveroute said:


> You can test any trading concept [well within reason]  you want with AB, providing you have the data.
> 
> I routinely extract ASCII data form ninja, drop it into excel, massage and load it into AB for test purposes.
> 
> ...




Good info thanks.


----------



## CanOz (4 July 2013)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Were you happy with that?  Which broker did you place trades through? Thankls.




Oanda, i think...been 6 years or so

I didn't execute thru it though, just used for charting...

CanOz


----------

